# Trying to find a piece based on mood and time period



## blueVenom (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi

I'm working on a project for a client and he has requested to include chamber music but has no idea which piece he would like used. Truthfully I think a piano piece would also work, possibly a waltz in a minor key in any case.

He is a magician, so an heir of mystery would be nice, maybe slightly creepy without sounding evil. He also focusses on entertaining the upper class. The general style of his "stage" is French Renaissance period, so something from that era would be a nice touch and may fit best.

If anyone has any recommendations for specific works or composers who might fit this criteria, I would appreciate a point in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Valse triste by Sibelius, perhaps?


----------



## blueVenom (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow, that is beautiful, and may work perfectly. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## blueVenom (Sep 30, 2009)

on closer examination it may be a bit too happy sounding for the most part, definitely is a nice piece of music though.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Another one that comes to mind is Impromptu for Strings, also by Sibelius.

For that matter, try the "saddest piece of music ever written," Adagio fro Strings by Samuel Barber.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Barber might be a bit too tragic for a magic act 

I was listening to Mendelssohn's second piano trio earlier, and the first movement of that could probably be somewhat creepy in the wrong context (i.e. a magic act!).


----------



## blueVenom (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, Barber sounded a bit depressing and too dark, more along the lines of The Illusionist movie. Mendelssohn seems a bit out of the vein for this but sounds cool in general. 

I found a chopin piece that he seems to like. Sounds a bit sad but so far that's what he likes the most. Waltz 69 no. 2


----------

